# Kamas general deer



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I hate to throw this thread up with all the other ones about various units around the state but I figured I would give it a shot. Hopefully since it's not my first post I'll won't get too much crap. Haha but anyway I drew Kamas as my third choice and have been trying to find some deer on the unit. Willfish4food gave me a good tip but I'm just lookin to see if anyone can give me another area or two to try as I've never hunted the unit before. I tried searching on here but couldn't find anything significant. Unfortunately I don't have years of wisdom of another unit to trade but I have some knowledge of fish lake plateau and could even trade some manual labor for some information if that gets me in on a good deer. I'm not even really looking for a trophy, I just killed my last deer two years ago so just a decent buck would be good for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hike into hoyts peak area.


----------



## kbeiler17 (Sep 12, 2016)

Second on the Hoyts Peak area. You will have lots of competition from the locals with horses, but there are plenty of deer up there. I saw 5 decent bucks a couple weeks ago just below the peak. No monsters, but 4x4s and 4x3s. Good luck!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Just be careful on the drive up and back, I was out that way on Saturday and had to hit the brakes 3 different times to avoid hitting deer. And be aware that sheep have been spotted grazing around there so avoid hitting those too.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

kbeiler17 said:


> Second on the Hoyts Peak area. You will have lots of competition from the locals with horses, but there are plenty of deer up there. I saw 5 decent bucks a couple weeks ago just below the peak. No monsters, but 4x4s and 4x3s. Good luck!


Wow a brand new poster that is offering help with his very first post instead of soliciting it. Well this is refreshing. :grin:

I know nothing about the Kamas unit, but it sounds like you are getting some good intel here. Hope you have a good hunt!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm finding out I just didn't get quite far enough back in there as I needed to, but I've had some great tips on access points and hoping to connect in October.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i keep finding ways to get back in further each scouting expedition as well , i hop they are wayyyyy back there hiding , or i am just hiking right past them and they laugh and watch me go hahahahah


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Every drainage holds deer. Pick one and go hunt it! Hoyts peak? Just as good as anywhere else up there. Try's iron flat, mud flat, gardeners fork, upper setting, slate creek, shingle ck, stay away from red pine! That's where I'm going:grin: I've seen 28" inch four points all over by the roads! Oh wait, I believe those were all 2pts that maybe added up to 28"! 

Just go and enjoy a good deer hunt in awesome country! Hopefully you find a buck to kill!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Elkaholic2 said:


> Every drainage holds deer. Pick one and go hunt it! Hoyts peak? Just as good as anywhere else up there. Try's iron flat, mud flat, gardeners fork, upper setting, slate creek, shingle ck, stay away from red pine! That's where I'm going:grin: I've seen 28" inch four points all over by the roads! Oh wait, I believe those were all 2pts that maybe added up to 28"!
> 
> Just go and enjoy a good deer hunt in awesome country! Hopefully you find a buck to kill!


Awesome thanks man! Yeah I am looking forward to getting away for a couple days, regardless if I end up bagging one or not. A day out on the mountain is a million times better than one spent sitting in an office. Good luck to you and I want to see pictures if you get a 28" 2 point. haha


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol, nothing wrong with a jerky buck! I have a few solid bucks found. Just waiting for the muzzy hunt now! Then rifle if needed!

I don't usually shoot bucks under 3.5 years old unless I'm low on elk burger! And need the burger to get to the late cow hunts! 

Let me know if you have a hard time finding bucks. Pm if needed


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

This unit holds a ton of deer. As mentioned, there's been plenty on the roads. I second 30-06s warning to be careful driving Mirror Lake Hwy. I about plowed through a couple deer a couple weeks ago there. I saw several bucks right off the road including a decent 4 point. 

I have always hunted in and around Smith and Morehouse Reservoir. Mud Flat gets hit really hard on the opener. But for a good reason as there are tons of deer up there. Like any unit, people will be within reasonable distance to the roads so find a narly looking place to climb and go there. There's a lot of deer in this area, including great bucks.

Good luck


----------

